# Good movies to watch when you're feeling depressed?



## Caedmon

Just wondering, since I'm sure we all have our days of emotional schizophrenia, and sometimes we have an awful lot of them.

When I just want a nice pick-me-up, a comedy will do nicely. But when I'm lower-than-scum, carving-profanities-into-my-leg clinically depressed, I usually watch _Donnie Darko_ (that would have to be my preferred depressed-feelings movie) or _Taxi Driver_. Sometimes _American Beauty_. For some reason I feel better when I watch movies about fellow weirdos.

Any other suggestions? What helps you all?


----------



## Cerberus

Requiem for a dream is depressing. I just watched it and I enjoyed their misery to an extent(twisted?).


----------



## missnat84

The Sleepaway Camp movies always cheer me up

opcorn :banana


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells

not really a movie but I always pop in the aqua teen hunger force seasons when Im depressed, works like a charm


----------



## Melusine

I watch mostly comedies- Mel Gibson; Robin Hood: Men in Tights, High Anxiety. Leslie Neilson of the Naked Gun variety and other "slapstick humor", but horror-fantasy cheers me up too, Nightmare on Elm Street, Evil Dead Trilogy. The Simpsons always cheers me up too (even though its not a movie).


----------



## ghostgurl

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## AppleEatsWorm

Taxi Driver is the best film about alienation I've ever seen (not that I've seen a lot...). Donnie Darko is a great film too.

Hmm...

Buffalo '66 is good film about an avoidant guy. 

Eraserhead. Not sure what to say about that one.

Zero Effect is a private eye flick, but with an edge to it. The main character is definitely weird and also a virgin.

Best of all I love Mulholland Drive and the way it contrasts idealistic fantasy with harsh reality.


----------



## soma

Finding Nemo could reverse any of my bad moods.


----------



## Drella

aliensstolemyhappycells said:


> not really a movie but I always pop in the aqua teen hunger force seasons when Im depressed, works like a charm


I second that.


----------



## winduptoy

Amelie. It's so whimsical and quirky that you forget to be sad - and the ending is great! I cry (with joy) every time.

Oh, and comedies usually cheer me up. And musicals! Who could be depressed watching Singin' in the Rain?

Or watch a movie with your favorite actor/actress, or by your favorite filmmaker. That usually helps.

And, I totally agree with Taxi Driver - a _great_ film, and you can really feel Travis' pain. . .


----------



## slow_hands

Donnie Darko is a good one. And Trainspotting. 
If I want cheering up i would go for Wayne's World


----------



## JohnnyEnnui

...


----------



## dismal_dame

When depressed: 

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Lost and Delirious 
Donni Darko is a good one, but I don't own it yet 
Requiem for A Dream 
50 First Dates (It always makes me cry) 
White Oleander 

To cheer myself up I'll opt for SouthPark, The movie or the actual show.


----------



## Sweetangel

all 3 american pies
friends the simpsons that 70's show and anything u find funny


----------



## The Shy Guy

I just watched Good Will Hunting and it made me cry and feel weird inside. No other movie no matter how sad or depressing the plot was has done this to me. I think the movies that touch you most are those that you can relate to.


----------



## koo koo puffs

When I feel down I love watching movies that will pick me up, I really liked "Beyond Therapy" a comedy about "nutty" types, directed by Robert Allman, starring Jeff golblum. I always wanted to see this movie called "mixed Nuts' with juliete lewis and Steve Martin, I never did see it but it looks good. I also liked "The lonely guy" starring Steve Martin. "What about Bob" starring Bill Murray was good. Most Jim Jarmusch movies, specially when they have Tom Waits in it, he is so funny an everytime I see him I smile. I love that movie "Coffee and Cigarettes". Some Wood Allen movies too. Oh, and I agree Taxi Driver is such an incredible movie, how can any1 top that movie? And I love 'mullholand Drive" too.


----------



## MrWednesday

When I'm depressed I like watching these:
Rushmore
Ed Wood
Chungking Express
The Man Who Wasn't There
Punch-Drunk Love
Close Encounters
Spirited Away
and other sad movies

When I want to be cheered up:
The Blues Brothers
Raiders of the Lost Arc
The Big Lebowski
Batman
and Who Framed Roger Rabbit
usually do the trick.


----------



## Amelia

Funny movies:
"Dirty Rotten Scoundrels" (Steven Martin & Michael Caine). I love that one, and have seen it umpteen times.
"Annie Hall" (Woody Allen)
"Planes, Trains and Automobiles" (John Candy & Steve Martin) and "Uncle Buck" (John Candy)


----------



## malcman

yeah Taxi Driver rocks


----------



## Guest

AMELIE!! ( yes! its vibrant, not to mention )

The Last Unicorn 

Goodbye Lenin

Office Space

National Treasure ( i got a kick out of it because it was so bad, yet i couldnt resist, because nick cage is such a great actor.... )


----------



## Melusine

I would also recommend my favorite movie: "Legend" and even something like Fantasia or Back to the Future.


----------



## emptybottle

If you want to wallow in alienation, Ghost World is pretty good. And funny too.


----------



## WinterDave

AnxiousAmelia said:


> Funny movies:
> "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels" (Steven Martin & Michael Caine). I love that one, and have seen it umpteen times.
> "Annie Hall" (Woody Allen)
> "Planes, Trains and Automobiles" (John Candy & Steve Martin) and "Uncle Buck" (John Candy)


Taxi Driver is a fantastic movie to watch when you are feeling alienated...
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is great too...Planes, Trains, and Automobiles is one of the funniest movies that I have ever watched....
When Steve Martin finishes drying his face and realizes that it is not a towel but John Candy's underwear... :haha Animal House, Caddyshack, and Sleeper are also hilarious...."Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life son....", Grade Point Averages:"Mr. Blutarsky....Zero Point Zero...." :lol


----------



## Reactor81

My recommendation is: The Straight Story (1999), absolutely one of the best movies I've seen. A wonderful movie that touches you in way not many do.


----------



## inactive

yes taxi driver! my favourite movie ever. donnie darko is simply brilliant. and mulholland drive... wow i loved this one its genius. others i like are psycho or rear window by hitchcock, or one flew over the cuckoos nest.


----------



## MiThBo

Garden State, Eternal Sunshine, Amelie- I can really relate to movies about the shy quiet person who just needs some love and affection.


----------



## leilanistar

I'm with Amelia:

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles and Uncle Buck; plus Shallow Hal, Dumb and Dumber, and Bringing Down the House; oh I forgot The Nutty Professor with Eddie Murphy, too!

My #1 favorite is...as mentioned before Planes, Trains and Automobiles--I always end up ROFLMAO every single time. Make sure it's the uncut version!

Beverly Hills Ninja is a funny one, too.

Star opcorn


----------



## Dolphin

Don Juan DeMarco


----------



## lonesomeboy

if ur feeling down and ur an sad lonely romantic, check out a korean movie called Il Mare. 

Rights has been bought by Hollywood for a remake, its that good. But catch the original because it will undoubtly be 100 times better, and dont be put off by subtitles.


----------



## DreamFairy

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## John_K

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
High Fidelity
Lost in Translation
Wong Kar Wai films


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells

The Professional,Office Space,Garden State,The Girl Next Door,and The Boondocke Saints are my have-a-nice-day movies.


----------



## cube

Ghostbusters or anything with Bill Murray. I love the dry humor that guy has.


----------



## Fireflylight

Adam Sandler stuff is pretty funny I think. Mr. Deeds and the Wedding Singer cheered me up recently.


----------



## Melusine

I know its not a movie, but MADtv is really entertainingly funny, you could get the dvd set (the one with mo collins, michael mcdonald), a good mood lifter because it WILL make you laugh out loud.


----------



## pyramidsong

I love Mad TV. It's better than SNL, in my opinion. Bobby Lee and Stephnie Weir make me laugh hysterically. Plus Ron Peterson looks like the boy I currently have a crush on, so that's a nice diversion. :blush :lol 

My favourite movie for when I'm feeling low is a beautiful Korean film called Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter and Spring. It reminds me that everything is transient and the bad time will pass.


----------

